# Possibly awesome ....... Maze V3 22mm BF RDA by HCigar



## KZOR (15/6/17)

This atty looks to have all the bells and whistles to potentially produce awesome flavour.
And if you know of anyone bringing this in then please share.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos (15/6/17)

KZOR said:


> This atty looks to have all the bells and whistles to potentially produce awesome flavour.
> And if you know of anyone bringing this in then please share.
> View attachment 98198


This does look rather good.
Edit: read the title as pics didn't show bf pin.


----------



## KZOR (15/6/17)

Christos said:


> as pics didn't show bf pin


It is included in the accessory bag.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## RichJB (15/6/17)

Geekay isn't terribly impressed, at least for squonking.


----------



## Huffapuff (15/6/17)

I can't really tell from the pictures, but would the squonk pin let juice out right next to the air inlets?


----------



## RichJB (15/6/17)

Huffapuff said:


> I can't really tell from the pictures, but would the squonk pin let juice out right next to the air inlets?



See Geekay's review.


----------



## Christos (15/6/17)

Slightly off topic @KZOR but when I started squonking I tried every bf atty I could find as they were few and far between. 
Also had some awesome work done by @JakesSA who did a sterling job of making non bf atties bf.

Strange but try for me (and this is my subjective opinion) nothing ever came close to the ol16 for flavour for me.
The simplicity of the build and the flavour were amazing.
I doubt the ol16 is for everyone as the airflow is restricted somewhat and there is only so much clouds one can make with a 16mm atty. Also you are very limited to the build you can do in it.

The hadaly was almost on par if not the same in terms of flavour for my style of vaping.
Before anyone gets offended, I'm merely expressing my opinion and my opinion is subjective to me and my style of vaping.
P.s. Awesome find @KZOR .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Huffapuff (15/6/17)

RichJB said:


> Geekay isn't terribly impressed, at least for squonking.



Ah, that answers it then.


----------



## KZOR (15/6/17)

@RichJB ..... thanks for the video. He sums it up perfectly. 
Pity it disappoints since i am always on the hunt for another single coil BF RDA.


----------



## Petrus (15/6/17)

@KZOR, I think the Odis is spot on. I prefer it to the Hadaly. I think a Odis 16mm would be a perfect fit for a Reo. I am waiting for my Hussar RDTA to arrive next week and will report back.


----------

